# X-Mas gifts for 10 year old boy



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

Any suggestions for my 10 year old nephew? He likes sports, his DS, and his Wii (though I don't know which games he already has).

And he hates reading.

Thanks!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

My DS (9) and nephew (10) like what you have listed. They would want:

Legos

Gift Cards

Diary of Wimpy Kid books

Graphic novels

Nerf guns

Board Games


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
> 
> My DS (9) and nephew (10) like what you have listed. They would want:
> 
> ...


My 9 yo would like those except NOT the Diary of a Wimpy Kid or board games... A gift card to Gamestop or Target would thrill him. Legos are great but have to be one of the themes he likes and something he doesn't have, so that can be tricky. My guy would be thrilled with an R/C helicopter. I'm looking at this one because it has good reviews. http://www.amazon.com/Syma-S107-Gyroscope-Controlled-Helicopter/dp/8499000606/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I22MLL19OJSAKT&colid=100LSDHNJSZIN


----------



## coyotemist (Aug 23, 2007)

RC helicopters are fun. Or what about a marble run?


----------



## whatsnextmom (Apr 2, 2010)

If he hates reading, but you'd like to get him a book to encourage him, you might try "The Invention of Hugo Cabret." It's huge but it's almost entirely told in graphics. There might be a sentance on one page followed by 10 pages of spectacular graphics, then a couple pages to read and tons more pictures. It's a great story my own 10-year-old loved even though reading isn't his first choice either.

At 10, boys still like remote control cars. There are some great ones out there for not too much. The Kiosk's in the mall always seem to have cool ones. I second nerf guns. Last year the kids got marshmellow shooters and they've been fun.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

My 10 year old boy loves lego, anything soccer related, nerf guns and board and card games.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Zynga game cards

ANYTHING Lego- he loves their new games, any of the lego Wii games, books on Lego's, etc

A paper guitar

Banangrams

subscription to SI kids, Nat. Geo. kids

He does love to read but even if your son doesn't you might want to try almanac type books. He loves the kids wolrd almanac, sports almanac, Ripley Believe it or Not, etc

Just saw the Nerf Gun note- My son got a bunch at his B-day this year and LOVED them. Also he loves his air soft gun too.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

What about Calvin and Hobbes comic books? Most 11 year olds I know love those, and they're not so difficult to read to be off-putting.

I second the Almanac and World Record type books.

A gift card would also probably be a hit.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

camping equipment - like a sleeping bag, flashlight, canteen, mess kit, compass or a pocketknife. REI has some very cool things around that age. It's my favorite 10 year old gift theme for boys.


----------



## WCM (Dec 15, 2007)

This is exactly the thread I came here to post! My son, 10, has all he wants/needs, and yet xmas AND his birthday are coming fast, and we have no idea what to get for him. He has a solid grasp of waste and consumerism, and thus sees the 'unnecessary' in many things. So he loves Lego, but chooses his sets wisely and so only wants maybe 2 sets a year. Ditto books (but we can get them at the library mom). he wanted a skateboard, so we bought him one. Not because we're rich and indulgent, but he asked in September, his birthday's in the heart of snow season, why *make* him wait just for timing?

So he has all he'd like (lego, calvin and hobbes, camping gear, skateboard, bike). What to give?

He's homeschooled, and has been 'bored' for the past 6 months or so, and asks about hobbies. We suggest lots but nothing sticks or interests him (knitting, drawing, painting, puzzles, sewing) (of course I suggest my interests) and I've said I'll try to find more hobby ideas cause i only know what i like. he asked could he get hobby suplies for gifts but what hobby? Poor guy doesn't know what he'd like to do.

All your suggestions so far have been lovely.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

My 9 yo wants this hydrodynamic building set. http://www.amazon.com/Girder-Panel-Hydrodynamic-Deluxe-Set/dp/B000PVVQMU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=toys-and-games&qid=1290618748&sr=8-1

He wants lego power functions so he can adapt one of his lego sets to be remote controlled (he saw a video on how to do it).

I bought him a spy gear lie detector toy at Target (it was on sale for $10 instead of $15) because he loves spy gear stuff.

There are a couple ds games on his wish list.

I'm thinking about getting him a paper making kit because he loves the idea of recycling paper.

He doesn't like to read to himself but he is LOVING the Animorphs book series by K Applegate. Our library is missing some of them so I might get used copies of those.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

My ds loves his snap circuit set and would like this green energy version. http://www.amazon.com/Elenco-Snap-Circuits-Green-Alternative/dp/B002PLNSRY/ref=br_lf_m_1000622131_1_5_ttl?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=toys-and-games&pf_rd_p=1280752802&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_i=1000622131&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=14DRYHAQ1V6NYKD1F6SF


----------



## HSMOM3 (Nov 21, 2009)

My 10 year old son has been wanting one of these since he played with one at his friends house over the summer. They are having a huge sale on it now so we got him one for Christmas!









http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FRobonica-Roboni-Programmable-Gaming-Robot%2Fdp%2FB002SG6JWM%3Fs%3Dtoys-and-games%26ie%3DUTF8%26qid%3D1290223229%26sr%3D1-2&tag=redirecttoys-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325









Lego's are also another great gift for that age group.

Good luck!


----------



## dormiles (Nov 4, 2010)

Lego is fine, for sure.

RC toys (cars are fine, helicopters are even better - i got one for my DS as surprise gift 1 year ago, both him and my DH love it)

And gift cards are always good, he can choose for himself - i usually buy BIG box of sweets to go with the giftcard, looks better under the tree.


----------

